# Tafroute and Moulay Bousselham



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

I 've just been sorting out cards and addresses I have kept in the. Camper.

I thought they might be of interest to those of you who are there or intend visiting!

Tafroute - we had the camper washed at Garage Tafraout - Route Ammaeine GPS N 29 43.611 W 8 58.354. After it had been washed, the owner, MohammedFarah saw that a battery locker had been damaged so he set about and repaired it. There is. An Internet cafe nearby. We came back after twenty minutes as instructed and they were still washing it. So he swept the pavement outside, set up a table and two chairs and served us mint tea and biscuits. He was going to charge us 50 dirhams but we were so pleased with the wash and repair we gave him100 dirhams.

On leaving Tafraout we went for breakfast at the auberge kasbah, Chez Amaliya, at the junction when you go East out of Tafraout. It is run by a Dutch woman who also runs a co-operative for young girls to make and sell things such as jewellery, bags, scarves etc. she is a very interesting person to talk to and the breakfast was excellent!

Moulay Bousselham. If you are interested in bird-watching the guide who is mentioned in the Rough Guide or Lonely Planet, I can't remember which one operates from the Restaurant Milano. This is where the book is kept where he records all the birds seen. Unfortunately, we didn't find the place until we had already been taken out by a fisherman. Our friends did go and were very impressed.

Hope you people out there are having a great time. 

It's cold, wet and windy here near Wigan!!!

Val


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Val,

All info duly noted for our trip.

Had a look in our Rough Guide and the name of the guide at Moulay Bousselham you mention is Hassan Dalil.

Pete


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Pete. When are you going?

Val


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Tafroute..
Lovely place, was there only a week ago...
Well worth a visit !!!, Dont buy anything there gift wise as well expensive, they cater for all the daily tourists that come in...

Moulay Bousselham, doing it on way back...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

oldtart said:


> Hi Pete. When are you going?
> 
> Val


10 sleeps to go 

Pete


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Pete - Have a super time! 

I hope you are going to put some posts on here or are you a blogger?

Steve - it wasn't too expensive when we were there. We bought some lovely gifts from the old man in the square. I have a little mirror and various pairs of earrings!

We also bought the Moroccan shoes, yellow for Dave, and red for me! We were advised what to look for and buy by Hammid at DD. We bought them in 2009 and are still wearing them! Tafraout is the place to buy them we were told- also almonds. 

Oh and we also got a data stick there which was very cheap. 

Things may have changed, though. We weren't aware of day tourists coming in.

Ii's certainly one of our favourite places.

When you get to Moulay Bousselham do walk down to the cafe that overlooks the beach. You can sit out about midday and watch the fishing boats coming in.

Val


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Val.

Not got a blog but I'll try and post on here when I can.

Pete


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

peejay said:


> oldtart said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pete. When are you going?
> ...


42 sleeps to go 

Keep all the useful info coming those of you who are out there or have been. It's very useful.

Jed


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

I'll try, Jed!

Val


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We really loved Moulay Bousselham. There are two campsites, one you come to first - which doesn't have the views - and the second 'Camping International' is pictured below:


*Click to Enlarge*

You can see the exact location (and the location of cash points etc in the down by zooming in) by looking on Open Street Map which has much more detail than Google:
http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=34.87591624259949&lon=-6.285638809204102&zoom=15

Amazing fish market. Amazing wildlife. Amazing views. Amazing place.

(The only place in Morocco the Maroc Telecom dongle didn't work, but great WiFi)

http://www.europebycamper.com/2012/02/moulay-bousselham.html


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes, Addie. Couldn't agree more!!!

We have a wonderful memory of watching the sunset from the campsite with a gin and tonic! 

Val


----------



## OurTour (Nov 29, 2011)

We were taken out onto the lagoon by an ex-fisherman by the name of Khalil. He'd followed us around the fish market and eventually offered a low enough price for a quick nosey.

We figured he'd be like the other fakes guides and know nothing, but boy did he know his stuff. He had a book for us to use, but pointed out the birds and which ones were rare there and in the uk.

http://ourtour.co.uk/home/ornithologists-heaven-moulay-bousselham/

It was a really chilled out place, and the takeaway on the campsite served chips - heaven for us as we don't have an oven!

Julie
OurTour.co.uk


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Addie said:


> (The only place in Morocco the Maroc Telecom dongle didn't work, but great WiFi)


It does now, and the wifi's crap !! (but the sun's shining again...)


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi.

I've just found a scrap of paper with the mobile phone number of Mussan Dahil who I think is the bird guide mentioned in the Rough guide or Lonely Planet Guide for Moulay Bousselham. If anyone wants it do PM me. I 'm not sure that I should put it on to the post!

Val


----------

